
Git setup niceties - DanielRibeiro
https://gist.github.com/1149188
======
stevelosh
For Mercurial users, the [alias] section of my hgrc file has some similar
stuff for hg: <https://bitbucket.org/sjl/dotfiles/src/tip/.hgrc#cl-112>

